# Do you have to????



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Heres introducing Charlie (well we think that will be his name - not a definate choice yet) 
I dont think he was very happy having his photo taken


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:
is he one of janice's?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes I'm sure he is - he looks like he is but maybe I recognise him from the fact I have been drooling over them on her website! Walked with one of her reds today and she was such a rich colour - more like a golden brown and she will most probably stay that way.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awwww he is gorgeous! So cute  I love the reds


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome possible Charlie Boy  

You must be so excited xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

awwww he does look like he is thinking "get that camera away from me".

I think Charlie suits him!!

x


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone, yes he is one of Janice's but I think he is a bit camera shy 

Sooo gald we hung on to wanting a red, it seems to have been ages since he was born, just can't wait to cuddle him now 

:ilmc:


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ah i do love her reds!! Won't be long before you have your bundle of fluff home


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

How yummy I want to eat him
Well done 
xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awwwww so adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

he is so scrummy!
When is he coming home?


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

the 16th of Feb!!! 

luckily I have a huge amount of work to do up till then so hopefully the time will pass quite quickly!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes keep busy and the time will fly .... he is a lovely colour and we will all love watching him grow and develop .... make sure you stay on here with regular updates please xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

What a little cutie!!! x


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

he is beautiful, such a stunning colour! I love the look of grumpiness on his face


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Yes keep busy and the time will fly .... he is a lovely colour and we will all love watching him grow and develop .... make sure you stay on here with regular updates please xxx


don't worry I will - as he gets older I could send you photos for the coat catalogue. (if you want him in the collection) I dont remember seeing one with a similar colouring.


----------



## claire71 (Jan 9, 2012)

Gorgeous little man, I think Charlie suits him.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Charlie is lovely!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Awwwwwww what a cutie Charlie is 

Loving the reds lately- so scrummy!!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you.... 

:ilmc:
Have just returned from shopping trip for him - pet head wipes, pet head shampoo and a ton of toys. We are having a big debate about a bed. Still loads to get but couldn't decide on a grooming brush? When i was looking at flourescent jackets for puppies ( we have no street lighting here)Hubby despaired of me


----------



## suerandall (Aug 27, 2011)

He is gorgeous. Here's what he will probably look like in a few months. Ours are from Janice too!

You are in for lots of fun!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh wow they are gorgeous!!!!

:love-eyes:


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

loobylou said:


> Thank you....
> 
> :ilmc:
> Have just returned from shopping trip for him - pet head wipes, pet head shampoo and a ton of toys. We are having a big debate about a bed. Still loads to get but couldn't decide on a grooming brush? When i was looking at flourescent jackets for puppies ( we have no street lighting here)Hubby despaired of me


 Mine use to be a bit like that " what another collar how many do they need?" but now it's " go on if you want to.."" 

In time believe me they can be just as bad- once that cockapoo gets under your skin


----------

